# Could I please get some feedback?



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

For a little over a year I have taken up the hobby of bead sewing. 
Its actually really fun to watch it all come together from those first frustrating lines. 


I decided after awhile to try and turn it into a little side money via etsy. 
New years I made the goal to open a etsy shop. Ive been SO scared because what if my stuff isnt up to par? What if they buy it and it breaks? 
What if, what if, what if has be haunting me for months!

Yesterday I said to myself, Im doing it!
Im just going to do it and thats going to be that... and I did it. 
I listed my first few items. 

Over the next few days I will be photographing my jewelry and soap and listing it to my etsy store. 
Sounds easy, but its actually a lot of work. 
Im good at photographing nature, Im not good at staging. 
But Im trying!


I was just wondering what yalls thoughts and opinions were of a few of the items Im listing.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

A few didnt upload


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Your work has a lot of nice drape and swing, think the delicacy of scale is your challenge. You could pull back a little in the model shots, or even go to forms. I think the challenge is putting yourself in the shoppers eye - little squares of stuff flowing over their screens. The design is strong, so the elements can be a second reading.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> Your work has a lot of nice drape and swing, think the delicacy of scale is your challenge. You could pull back a little in the model shots, or even go to forms. I think the challenge is putting yourself in the shoppers eye - little squares of stuff flowing over their screens. The design is strong, so the elements can be a second reading.


Thanks for your feedback. 

I see what youre saying about the model shots. Its hard to photograph yourself lol

Im waiting till I can get my sister around and photograph some on her. She definitely is a much better "stager" than I.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

If you don't want to "model" it, you can still take shots of it on a display "head" or something similar, so you can get a picture from what I consider a normal viewing distance, which would be the distance you'd be standing if you were talking to someone, or passing them in the hallway.

The closeup shots are great for detail, but they really don't show what it's going to look like when wearing. 

I think your items are nice - it's always hard to break into the market, and until you get sales under your belt, some people will be scared away due to you being "new" with no track record. There is no way around this, you just have to struggle through it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I love the pieces you have made, but agree with RedDirt and Macy -- back off and photograph the whole piece -- people need to imagine what they would look like on them. I disagree about needing a model. Use a piece of black or dark blue velvet and photograph the items on it. Silver especially shows up nicely on a dark background. 

And might I suggest you put the URL to your Etsy store in your signature line?


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

I would agree with others, you don't need a model. In fact, showing an actual piece being worn (as opposed to on a mannequin or necklace display) may be a turn off to some shoppers. Some folks are germophobes, and some will only consider purchasing brand new items. Instead of seeing "that looks fantastic on the model, it will look great on me", they see "ew, somebody else has already worn that". Not a logical response, and not necessarily a conscious one, but logic isn't the main motivator when someone is shopping for jewelry.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I agree with backing up a little. But take about 5-6 shots of each piece. Use the zoom on some. I never know which is going to be the best picture! Use on the internet www.picresize.com - I love it - especially for cutting off unused or unattractive space around the object. I have had wonderful luck with this site for many many years ! Occaisionally it goes down but only for a very very short time. I love your beading and have been considering going on etsy with one item, at my children's encouragement. Might as well. There are people out there with $$$. s


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> I love the pieces you have made, but agree with RedDirt and Macy -- back off and photograph the whole piece -- people need to imagine what they would look like on them. I disagree about needing a model. Use a piece of black or dark blue velvet and photograph the items on it. Silver especially shows up nicely on a dark background.
> 
> And might I suggest you put the URL to your Etsy store in your signature line?


While photographing it on something like velvet is a great suggestion, I think using a mannequin-model........or something that shows the _scale_ of the piece....would also be helpful in giving an idea of how it would look when worn. 

Best of luck, Sarah. Very nice work!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah, I've tried photographing on a black cloth napkin and it looks terrible. Maybe velvet is the way to go.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Best time to photograph for a good picture is outside in the early morning or late evening. The light won't SHINE on one part and shadows are few.

Mon


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I think your jewelry is interesting - and that is the look that all the women newscasters are wearing these days - you have a good shot at sales. What's your etsy store - is it on the members' site for this?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

There is a reason jewelers use velvet to display their wares. Black velvet will absorb the light, making the jewelry pop. Get a quarter yard of black, white, cream, and blue.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

sapphira said:


> What's your etsy store - is it on the members' site for this?


I dont understand? 
And thank you for checking out my shop


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Maura said:


> There is a reason jewelers use velvet to display their wares. Black velvet will absorb the light, making the jewelry pop. Get a quarter yard of black, white, cream, and blue.


Thank you for the tips!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Sarah.......I'm instant messaging you. Check your box.............


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I took the advice to get black velvet when I went to hobby lobby. 1/4 yard @ $15 a yard with a 40% off coupon its probably the best investment I've made.


I also got a new phone today and took some new pictures and posted them up. 
The difference, imo, is phenomenal. 
And there is hardly any editing involved!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

What the like to your store?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

The link is in my signature


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

SarahFair said:


> The link is in my signature


I'm not seeing a signature :-( I'm using the app to view
Thanks,
Heidi


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I took a look at your site and the black velvet really works! If I wore jewelry, I'd be very interested.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

HorseMom said:


> I'm not seeing a signature :-( I'm using the app to view
> Thanks,
> Heidi


oh! 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/SarahFairs




Ann-NWIowa said:


> I took a look at your site and the black velvet really works! If I wore jewelry, I'd be very interested.


Thank you!


----------

